# Ventrilo Private Chat



## Lonestarazr (Aug 14, 2009)

When I'm on vent, and I'm using a private chat with someone, and I press the "push to talk" button, everyone in the room can hear me talk instead of just the person in my private chat message, and theres no "P" in the status change. I'm really not sure why it does that, but whenever someone else talks to me in private chat, only I can hear them. Am I using it incorrectly? Please if anyone would let me know that would be great, thanks!


----------



## mdarkness (Sep 2, 2009)

very odd mate. you tried reinstalling as sounds like a glitch


----------

